# 5.0 V8 M5 Engine bay



## Ross///M (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi all

First time i have done an engine so was a bit scared! Used Megs engine cleaner and megs engine dressing and a couple od different brushes...


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

If I am being brutaly honest here, looks like a very poor finish.

Lots of streaks on the black finish


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks good, wish my engine looked like that, meaning how clean it is and definately the size lol


----------



## Ross///M (Jul 17, 2009)

Looked better after it had all dryed properly but was my first attempt!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd recommend 303 Aerospace Protectorant instead of the Megs, Ross. It gives a "like new" finish and IMO is perfect on engine plastics. :thumb:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/303-aerospace-protectant/prod_366.html

HTH


----------



## rich vrs (May 7, 2008)

Veedub18 said:


> I'd recommend 303 Aerospace Protectorant instead of the Megs, Ross. It gives a "like new" finish and IMO is perfect on engine plastics. :thumb:
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/303-aerospace-protectant/prod_366.html
> 
> HTH


2nd'd on this, I love 303 aerospace for engine work


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

ipwn said:


> If I am being brutaly honest here, looks like a very poor finish.
> 
> Lots of streaks on the black finish


As he said it was his first engine bay clean and it was a dam site better than before


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

The 303 protectant looks good but is there anything similar but not as pricey, lot of money to spend cleaning bits you only see when the bonnets open


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ipwn said:


> If I am being brutaly honest here, looks like a very poor finish.
> 
> Lots of streaks on the black finish


Just running that ^^ through the DW translator comes out as...

That looks a lot better than before, but if I can make a suggestion, a final light wipe over might even out the finish, as there appears to be a few streaky patches? Could be the lighting or areas that weren't dry yet though.

Overall a nice job especially for a first attempt :thumb:


----------



## Ross///M (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! Looks soooooooooo much better than before and thanks for the tips, wasnt 100% sure about how much product & water to use and didnt want a big bill from BMW!


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

great effort

try autosmart finish diluted 50-50 is just as good as anything on the market, has brought up many high-end engine bays for me in the past and present, works out cheap too at 50-50


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Viper said:


> Just running that ^^ through the DW translator comes out as...
> 
> That looks a lot better than before, but if I can make a suggestion, a final light wipe over might even out the finish, as there appears to be a few streaky patches? Could be the lighting or areas that weren't dry yet though.
> 
> Overall a nice job especially for a first attempt :thumb:


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks fine to me. Another product you might like is AG Vinyl and Rubber Care, it buffs really easy and leaves a nice durable finish, and masks any staining in the plastic which might not have been removed, cheap, too.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Does look a vast improvement. Think you should be proud of your first attempt.
That being said, the comments mentioned are fair and constructive and can only help for next time. 

Well done.

Chris.


----------



## rtz62 (Jul 20, 2009)

Not a criticism, but one of the earlier comments was a touch....harsh?

For a first time attempt, not bad at all, and I'd agree over the 303, so next time, try it.

I'm sure if it was MY car, and it's the FIRST time I'd done the engine bay, and the thought that if I manage to get water in the engine and have to buy a new engine at £5000+, I'D be nervous!!!!!

Mate, don't be scared to seek advice, it's free and I'm sure everyone will like to help / advise; besides, as Dennis Thatcher once said

"Better to sit quiet, and be thought of as a fool, than to speak and have it confirmed"


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

ipwn said:


> If I am being brutaly honest here, looks like a very poor finish.
> 
> Lots of streaks on the black finish


Reference your comment bit harsh on the poor chap.

Fom looking at the engine shots, a good job has been carried out on the cleanse, it could of done with a little more detailing on the wipe down with the dressing.

The choices on the dressings.

I own a M3 and have found the 303 to be good, but my choice on the plastics with the M3 and M5 is the AG Super Sheen, (retail is Vinyl Rubber)

This really does a good job in giving a great sheen, only down side to this product, is that it holds the dust and after a period of time, you will notice it traps the dirt so will need a wipe down and reclean, where as the 303 does not.

For a first attempt, good job, next time once dry give it a vinyl buff with a microfibre.

Regards

Gareth:thumb:


----------



## boerboel (Oct 30, 2009)

rtz62 said:


> I'm sure if it was MY car, and it's the FIRST time I'd done the engine bay, and the thought that if I manage to get water in the engine and have to buy a new engine at £5000+, I'D be nervous!!!!!


Try $20,000 for an M5 engine! 
Another tip, cover up the alternator with a plastic bag before you start.


----------



## Ross///M (Jul 17, 2009)

I have sold this now but thought i would put these pics up of second attempt! Much better finish!


















And another!


----------



## Ross///M (Jul 17, 2009)

Excuse some of the poor picture quality, still saving for a decent camera!


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

good job. they are much better. 

(I wish I had a V8, but now i only have just three of them(cylinder) :lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

amazing caRS


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I think you've got it sussed now :thumb: looks very good.

Love E39 M5's, my dad had a gunmetal E39 530D M and I thought it was a stonking car, so what must the V8 be like?


----------



## Ross///M (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you!

Ive owned lots of M Cars, Cosworths, Evos, etc but the E39 M5 is in my opinion in its own league, ive already started looking for another one! Miss it sooo much...

Even prefer it to my old E30 M3, but that might be down to the fact that im getting older now! They are absolute sledge hammers of cars though and they sound amazing with a decent exhaust.

In a Mondeo ST tdci while my job is a bit shaky at the moment which isnt quite the same... but i havent been to the petrol station in ages compared to the M5!!!

:thumb:


----------



## edition (Sep 7, 2008)

Hard engine to start on i guess!


----------



## Ollie1.3i (Oct 19, 2009)

wow looks amazing


----------

